# I'm Back!



## Tater639 (Apr 6, 2011)

Well it's been a while, but I am back on! I have talked to more of ya'll in this forum than any other, so thought I would post here! Just bought a new camper for the family, so hoping to get out to do some fishing and some hunting out of it across the states this year!


----------

